# DEC, CPP



## Amos (10 Oct 2019)

What happens after rehab is complete with no chance of improvement or  returning to work and have been declared DEC. Is there another reassessment later on? 
Also, not sure where I heard this
But what about disability tax credit?


----------



## Teager (11 Oct 2019)

After being declared DEC you may have one more assessment done 2 years later. You can apply for the disability tax credit the form is online and you take it to your doctor who then sends it to CRA for approval.

Here is how to apply.

https://www.canada.ca/en/revenue-agency/services/tax/individuals/segments/tax-credits-deductions-persons-disabilities/disability-tax-credit.html


----------



## Amos (11 Oct 2019)

Teager said:
			
		

> After being declared DEC you may have one more assessment done 2 years later. You can apply for the disability tax credit the form is online and you take it to your doctor who then sends it to CRA for approval.
> 
> Here is how to apply.
> 
> https://www.canada.ca/en/revenue-agency/services/tax/individuals/segments/tax-credits-deductions-persons-disabilities/disability-tax-credit.html



is the disability tax credit dependant on income?
who decides about a 2 year assessment? I don't see this in the VAC website policies anymore
thanks


----------



## Teager (12 Oct 2019)

GAC said:
			
		

> is the disability tax credit dependant on income?
> who decides about a 2 year assessment? I don't see this in the VAC website policies anymore
> thanks



No, the disability tax credit is not dependent on income. Here is the eligibility criteria. The criteria is pretty strict so it's good to have a doctor that's willing to help explain things better for them. Remember they don't care about the criteria VAC uses for disability.

https://www.canada.ca/en/revenue-agency/services/tax/individuals/segments/tax-credits-deductions-persons-disabilities/information-medical-practitioners/eligibility-criteria-disability-tax-credit.html

I could be wrong on the 2 year reassessment as I was DEC before the PFL system and in some cases they know there's no point. In the past I've heard of some going through it and others never being asked. With how backlogged everything is I don't see VAC making any reassessments a priority if they exist.


----------



## Amos (12 Oct 2019)

Teager said:
			
		

> No, the disability tax credit is not dependent on income. Here is the eligibility criteria. The criteria is pretty strict so it's good to have a doctor that's willing to help explain things better for them. Remember they don't care about the criteria VAC uses for disability.
> 
> https://www.canada.ca/en/revenue-agency/services/tax/individuals/segments/tax-credits-deductions-persons-disabilities/information-medical-practitioners/eligibility-criteria-disability-tax-credit.html
> 
> I could be wrong on the 2 year reassessment as I was DEC before the PFL system and in some cases they know there's no point. In the past I've heard of some going through it and others never being asked. With how backlogged everything is I don't see VAC making any reassessments a priority if they exist.



I was also DEC before PFL. What was the reassessment like? going through with March of Dimes all over again?  I was told my file was closed and no longer need Case Manager, off the Rehab now.


----------



## Teager (13 Oct 2019)

GAC said:
			
		

> I was also DEC before PFL. What was the reassessment like? going through with March of Dimes all over again?  I was told my file was closed and no longer need Case Manager, off the Rehab now.



I'm in the exact same position as you. I have not done the reassessment yet I found the policy. On the menu part click DEC status -follow up. Tells you if you would need a follow up.

https://www.veterans.gc.ca/eng/about-vac/legislation-policies/policies/document/1971

It does sound like the entire process is done again but I'm guessing if we have done rehab and exhausted all avenues and you aren't getting better physically or mentally then I don't see a reassessment being done.


----------



## CampCricket (4 Dec 2019)

GAC said:
			
		

> What happens after rehab is complete with no chance of improvement or  returning to work and have been declared DEC. Is there another reassessment later on?
> Also, not sure where I heard this
> But what about disability tax credit?



Same story. I was moved from voc rehab to DEC last year and with that, I no longer have case management services. I applied for the DTC earlier this year and qualified under the cumulative disabilities category. I matched my medical history / injuries under each criteria / ADL and how each one restricts my daily life. I gave that to my doctor and she attached it to the application form. I got a response after 3 months and I got back dated on the tax credit to 2011 when I got injured in Afghanistan. 

Once I got that letter since I was 40 when I got hurt - I applied for the grant money under the disability savings  program. The max grant you can get in a year is $10,500. This is a program where you contribute into a registered fund and the government tops you up. Since I am 47 - I only have the grant program available until I turn 50. So there will be about $4000 in grant money I will loose out on as I max out in the last / few years I have left to contribute. No grant money is available after you hit 50... so there are some additional benefits on top of the DTC that you can benefit from and make it worth your while to put the time in to show how you meet their criteria.


----------

